# Submandat, submandatare



## Brunhi

_Procură cesionată conform clauzelor din aceasta procură care permit submandatul_
Varianta mea: Power of attorney transferred in the virtue of the clauses/terms allowing for power transfer
Ce nu prea-mi iese este nuanța de sub, din submandat. 
I'd be grateful for suggestions...


----------



## farscape

*Submandata nu se află în dicționarele obișnuite (dexonline.ro) și ar fi bine să știm și ce vine după acest termen în textul original.*


Apropo, transferred by the virtue of... Deși cred că se poate găsi și alte formulări.

Later,

.


----------



## Brunhi

Nu vine nimic, doar se inchide paranteza, din pacate. 
Multumesc pentru corectura


----------



## pro_niger

My guess: Power of attorney transferred by the virtue of the clauses/terms (of the latter) allowing submandating.


----------

